# Mendelssohn's solo piano works and recordings



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mendelssohn's solo piano works seem to be a bit lacking in the recorded repertoire. I may be ignorant of the material on LP. In any case, I am aware of the following:

Naxos/Benjamin Frith
Nimbus/Martin Jones
Hyperion/Howard Shelly

Anyone aware of whether Murray Perahia released a set (complete of incomplete)? It would be nice to have this sort of talent on a "high-rez" audio medium...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm just aware of this, as regards Perahia









There's also a very old Vox LP set of all the piano music, played by Kyriakou.

Single works have been recorded by many, such as 
Horowitz 



Richter


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I have this and love it.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Mendelssohn: Complete Songs without Words*

*Daniel Barenboim (piano)*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Mendelssohn - Piano Music*

Bertrand Chamayou 

*Works*

Liszt: Mendelssohn Sieben Lieder S547
Mendelssohn: 3 Etudes, Op. 104b
Mendelssohn: 3 Fantasies (or Caprices) Op. 16
Mendelssohn: 3 Preludes, Op. 104a
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream: Scherzo
Mendelssohn: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges, Op. 34 No. 2
Mendelssohn: Caprice in B Flat Minor Op. 33, No. 3
Mendelssohn: Caprice in E Major, Op. 33, No. 2
Mendelssohn: Caprices Nos 1-3, Op. 33
Mendelssohn: Das erste Veilchen, Op. 19a No. 2
Mendelssohn: Prélude in B Minor, Op. 104a, No. 2
Mendelssohn: Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14
Mendelssohn: Scherzo in E minor, Op. 16 No. 2
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 2 in C minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 5 in B minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 5 in A major 'Childrens Piece'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 1 (6), Op. 19b
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 2 in A minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 4 in A major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 6 in G minor 'Venetianisches Gondellied'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 3 (6), Op. 38
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 1 in E flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 3 in E major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 4 in A major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 5 in A minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 38 No. 6 in A flat major 'Duetto'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 6 (6), Op. 67
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 1 in E flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 3 in B flat major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 4 in C major 'Spinning Song' or 'Bee's Wedding'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 6 in E major 'Lullaby'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 8 (6), Op. 102
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 1 in E minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 2 in D major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 3 in C major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 4 in G minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 102 No. 6 in C major
Mendelssohn: Suleika (Goethe/von Willemer) Op. 34 No. 4
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

A great, great recording


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Howard Shelley made four discs I believe, highly recommend.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Howard Shelley made four discs I believe, highly recommend.


Some are avail as high-rez downloads as well. I will get around to Vol. 1 soon.

The 80s CD (which contains both PCs from 1974) contains some solo stuff. I think Perahia nails it with FM...


----------

